# Budget Faust



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

One of the music groups in Gauteng, South Africa, where I live, have been enterprising enough to stage their own operas without very much, if any, funding at all. The group is Salon Music.

They have achieved this by reducing the score to small ensemble works. Their new production of Faust previews tomorrow night, and I will be at that preview. Scored for piano and organ, I am most keen to hear it. I have not heard one of their operas before as they are based in a neighbouring town and I don't want to drive the distance at night on my own, so I am dependent on lifts.

Faust is an unknown opera to me. I will do my homework this afternoon (it is already 12.16 here). Looking forward to learning about it.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Which Faust?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Moira said:


> One of the music groups in Gauteng, South Africa, where I live, have been enterprising enough to stage their own operas without very much, if any, funding at all. The group is Salon Music.
> 
> They have achieved this by reducing the score to small ensemble works. Their new production of Faust previews tomorrow night, and I will be at that preview. Scored for piano and organ, I am most keen to hear it. I have not heard one of their operas before as they are based in a neighbouring town and I don't want to drive the distance at night on my own, so I am dependent on lifts.
> 
> Faust is an unknown opera to me. I will do my homework this afternoon (it is already 12.16 here). Looking forward to learning about it.


An enterprising & interesting concept. Do let us know what it was like.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Gounod's Faust.

I thought that overall it was done very well, save for the sets which were really far too bulky for the small stage, and quite unneccessary. Musically it was charming, made more so by the intimate setting of a small theatre, which meant that the smaller scale of instrumentation was entirely appropriate.

My "review" (I attended a dress rehearsal, so this is not really a review, but neither is it meant to be pure publicity) is on my blog at http://artscomments.wordpress.com/2012/08/04/faust-a-devilish-and-delicious-opera/. It is mostly local chat.


----------

